# Mcdonalds: Does it taste the same in other countries?



## Arkayne (Mar 13, 2006)

I had McD's for the first time in months today. Yummmmmm, god I miss Big Macs! Anyway, I got to thinking, "I wonder if a Big Mac in China tastes the same?" (must have been the chemicals kicking in)

Have you had McDonalds in another country and did it taste the same as the US version?


----------



## CLHC (Mar 13, 2006)

I believe it does taste the same. That's why McDonald's restaurants are "worldwide" and want to give folks the same taste as back home. Remember the movie Memphis Belle?

Anyhow, just wondering Arkayne—Do they still serve those "hotdogs" at McDonald's in San Diego? Because they don't up here. They serve Saimin at the McD's in Hawaii and I always mix it with the french fries!  Man I miss that. . .


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.tikifish.com/mcdonalds.html im not sure if this is true


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 13, 2006)

they might taste the same, but what about the size.

in US tv programs, the servings always look huge.

in the UK, you`d think we where still on the ration during the blitz in WW2.

regards.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 13, 2006)

In my experience it is always the same ... which is grear! It allows you to avoid that strange local food and have something nice and real to eat ...  

My experience so far:

Germany
USA
France
Czech Republic
Holland

bernie

P.S.: BUT ... I was shocked that you do not have the "McRib" in USA ... my favourite!


----------



## northern_dark (Mar 13, 2006)

raggie33 said:


> http://www.tikifish.com/mcdonalds.html im not sure if this is true



The McDonald's in Canada no longer have the pizza. We still have the poutine in Quebec however.

(Geez...I can't belive my first post on CPF is about poutine  )


----------



## CLHC (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, Northern_Lights—Welcome!

What's "poutine"?

And the "McRib" is none other than Spam! :wave:


----------



## carrot (Mar 13, 2006)

northern_lights said:


> The McDonald's in Canada no longer have the pizza. We still have the poutine in Quebec however.
> 
> (Geez...I can't belive my first post on CPF is about poutine  )



I LOVE poutine.  Not a bad first post! :laughing: Welcome to CPF!

CHC, poutine is fries covered in gravy and cheese curds. Artery clogging but delicious. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine


----------



## korpx (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't think they taste the same. Similar but not the same. I've tried McD in Sweden, Norway, Germany and Thailand. Had a tasty Samurai burger in Thailand


----------



## CLHC (Mar 13, 2006)

carrot said:


> . . .fries covered in gravy and cheese curds.


Sounds like it'll "stick" to your ribs! Thanks for the info Carrot!


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 13, 2006)

CHC ... :nana: ... I am a real gourmet, you can trust me, the McRib is delicious! 

And I have to relativate my statement in my post above ... as it only tastes the same if made correctly, of course! I had some of the worst burgers in Paris and Grenoble, they could have been called a crime :green:

bernie


----------



## cy (Mar 13, 2006)

I've had big mac's in China, like someone else said. simular but taste different. most things are spicer in China's version.


----------



## LaserFreak (Mar 13, 2006)

If it does taste the same in other countries, than that just reminds me NOT to eat there...

The last time I ever bought a burger at Mcdonalds, I ordered a Double QP with Cheese. After I got about halfway through the burger, I set it down, only to notice literally a quarter sized glob of grease on my hand! BLECH!! I tossed the rest of the burger.

Since then I wouldn't touch a Mcdonalds burger if they were the only burger joint in the world.


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 13, 2006)

Personally I think they taste different from state to state here in the US. I couldn't imagine it being different in other countries. Here in the southwest you get the jalapeno option at fast food resturants. How could they all be the same?


----------



## Taylorf (Mar 13, 2006)

To me it tastes a lot different in the U.S. than it does it Mexico.


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 13, 2006)

People have told me that Mickey D burgers taste different in Asia. Can't say for sure that I've noticed it. They tasted no different in Singapore, though the McD's there did have fried chicken. Didn't try them in Korea, cause there were plenty of Burger King's and Wendy's which were a preferred option to me. In Japan, my colleague said he tasted soy sauce; I couldn't say for sure, maybe I put too much catsup on it . In the UK and Germany, I tasted no difference, except that they charge you for catsup (and just about anything else) in Germany. The McRib tasted the same in Germany as well, though the sauce tasted a little bland



Arkayne said:


> I had McD's for the first time in months today. Yummmmmm, god I miss Big Macs! Anyway, I got to thinking, "I wonder if a Big Mac in China tastes the same?" (must have been the chemicals kicking in)
> 
> Have you had McDonalds in another country and did it taste the same as the US version?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 13, 2006)

I always thought they tasted different anywhere outside of the NY metro area-- because they put mustard on them away from NY. Mustard is for Hot Dogs. Anyway I dont eat in Micky D's too much any more, what used to taste so good as a teenager tastes like @#$%^ now, and those cardboard fries are delish too.


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 13, 2006)

The miracles of wide-angle lenses. 
A Quarter Pounder in London does not differ from a Quarter Pounder in Oakbrook, Illinois (McDonald's World Headquarters.) 

Perhaps you're referring to the regular "Hamburger" which is pretty much the size that burgers used to be about 50 years ago. They ... er... got super-sized.  McDonald's used to sell those for 15¢ each and 7 for $1 (mid 60's). 



TinderBox (UK) said:


> they might taste the same, but what about the size.
> 
> in US tv programs, the servings always look huge.
> 
> ...


----------



## CLHC (Mar 13, 2006)

When I used to work at McDonald's Royal Hawaiian (years and years ago), I made sure that the sandwiches and french fries and all, look like the ones in the glossy pictures posted on the boards. Of course I always got "busted" by the managers for doing so. The way I saw it is I wanted to make sure that the customers got exactly what they were paying for. Those dayz are long gone. . .


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 13, 2006)

Sure we do. It was available here, years before it showed up in Germany. Unfortunately, it seems to cycle in and out here, so it isn't always on the menu. You'd think it was some sort of seasonal promotion or something.

On the other hand, I had some Chicken McNuggets at the Golden Arches restaurant (ground floor of McD's HQ at the time) in 1981. Later that week, I ordered the same thing at a McDonald's down the street at a local shopping center in Oakbrook. They looked at me like I was crazed or something. Turns out that Chicken McNuggets would not debut for another 2 years! 

Golden Arches was an interesting version of a McDonalds. In addition to having items that weren't on the regular McD's menu, your order was cooked to order and brought to your table. It was also the first McD's that I had ever been in that served wine and beer.



Kiessling said:


> BUT ... I was shocked that you do not have the "McRib" in USA ... my favourite!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 13, 2006)

I honestly don't know. I know from state to state it tastes the same from what I can tell.
But if I eat too many times there (like 2 times a week) I will actually get sick feeling to the stomach, and actuall sick of the smell. I try to go other places (wendys, etc) so as not to get burnt out on one chain (even if I eat burgers at each place). Seems my body knows when it's had it's fill of un-healthy food and says ok, move on!! But I can eat wendys burgers days in a row and be fine... Perhaps McDonalds has some chemical that makes you addicted to their food, but if you eat too much you get sick! Sorta like the fast food equavalent of nicotine!! hah!


----------



## Pydpiper (Mar 13, 2006)

interesting thread..  
On my honeymoon on the east coast of Canada I found McLobster! A lobster sandwich, even took a picture of the sign, right beside "billions and billions served".
As a franchise I would think all the food would have to be somewhat similar, the only variations being the regional differences like Mclobster, McRib (I love those) and certain spices to make the locals feel at home. And of course the water, the coffee would vary for that reason..


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 13, 2006)

CHC said:


> Anyhow, just wondering Arkayne—Do they still serve those "hotdogs" at McDonald's in San Diego? Because they don't up here. They serve Saimin at the McD's in Hawaii and I always mix it with the french fries!  Man I miss that. . .



Hot dogs?! I'd like to try that! I've never seen hot dogs at any McD's San Diego. When was this? I was in Hilo for school and the prices were crazy! Luckily they had those 2 for1 Big Mac coupons in the tourist books. 

AHH I remember one, I visited Vancouver last year and the fries were MUCH better. i think they cook them in different oil.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 13, 2006)

> Sure we do. It was available here, years before it showed up in Germany. Unfortunately, it seems to cycle in and out here, so it isn't always on the menu.



Guess I visited in a phased-out period then ...


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 13, 2006)

McDonalds sells *McLobster* sandwiches in the Maritime Provinces of Canada.


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 13, 2006)

I've eaten at MCD from Canada and Mexico and all taste just a little bit different but not much, I think it's the condiments and oil they use to cook what gives the slightly diff. flavor.

But if you are in another country might as well try the food there, a wise man once told me that if it has more lighting used in the restaurant, usually the food is better. Seems to be true in my experience.

AlexGT


----------



## Trashman (Mar 13, 2006)

I'd like to try some of those foreign McD's sandwiches, especially India's and Thailand's. The very first McDonald's ever is located between 15 to 20 miles from my house. It's in the city of Downey at the corner of Florence and Lakewood Blvd. There menu is actually smaller than the menu at other McDonald's. I've eaten there a couple of times, before, even though I wasn't that hungry; I thought it'd be fun to eat at the original. The first time, which was only a couple of years ago, the burgers, for some reason, were only $.49!


----------



## magic79 (Mar 13, 2006)

Tasted the same to me in Germany, Switzerland, and Japan.

They also had Lobster sandwiches in Maine when we visited a few years ago. Hideous!

Slightly OT: I used to work for an international company that gave _per diem_ instead of actual for travel. Inside the U.S., we got $25/day. In another country, we would get $25 x (price of Big Mac there/price of Big Mac in U.S.)!

The logic was "why spend time coming up with a conversion when MacDonalds has already done it!" It seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## Donovan (Mar 13, 2006)

It tastes very similar... I do remember that each country had it's own unique offerings. Like (Mc)beer in France, noodles in Hong Kong, Mcchicken (actual chicken not nuggets), etc


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 13, 2006)

when i was a kid i went to canada and i recall the prices was way off


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't remember the exact period, but McD's was running a 49¢ promo for their regular burgers a couple of years ago. These are the same ones that they used to feature for 29¢ one day of the week and 39¢ cheeseburgers on the same or another day of the week. Right now they're featuring a double patty version of that cheeseburger on their 99¢ menu.



Trashman said:


> The first time, which was only a couple of years ago, the burgers, for some reason, were only $.49!


----------



## greenLED (Mar 13, 2006)

I get the same 'ol upset stomach anywhere I eat McD - I am yet to find any differences in taste.

There are, as pointed out before, some local variations. Ask for "McPinto Campesino" next time you're in Costa Rica (served only as breakfast, IIRC).


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Mcdonalds: Does it taste the same in other countries? Who Cares ??*

Burger King for me anyday


----------



## Size15's (Mar 13, 2006)

Mucky D's taste of nothing much in the USA in my experience. It's like they're not even bothered to add artificial flavourings...
They do vary from place to place. The USA Mcfries are strange - almost like they've got sugar on them.

I'm a Burger King fan myself. Now BK tastes great whereever I've had it. Especially the one from London Kings Cross station. Best BK in the World!


----------



## sunspot (Mar 13, 2006)

In Vienna, my Q Pounder was smeared with Mayo. :eeksign:
Beer was served also, something *not *found in the US.


----------



## HighLight (Mar 13, 2006)

PhotonBoy said:


> McDonalds sells *McLobster* sandwiches in the Maritime Provinces of Canada.



mmmm I know! and they're actually very good!


----------



## magic79 (Mar 13, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> I don't remember the exact period, but McD's was running a 49¢ promo for their regular burgers a couple of years ago. These are the same ones that they used to feature for 29¢ one day of the week and 39¢ cheeseburgers on the same or another day of the week. Right now they're featuring a double patty version of that cheeseburger on their 99¢ menu.


 
I hate to give away my age (50 in Dec.), but when I was a small child -- 6-7 years old -- hamburgers were 12¢ and cheesburgers were 15¢! (this is about 1963 or so) There was no "supersize" of anything. A Large drink was the size of today's small.

Of course, at the time, my dad's semimonthly take home check was just over $200.


----------



## jhereg (Mar 13, 2006)

Arkayne said:


> I had McD's for the first time in months today. Yummmmmm, god I miss Big Macs! Anyway, I got to thinking, "I wonder if a Big Mac in China tastes the same?" (must have been the chemicals kicking in)
> 
> Have you had McDonalds in another country and did it taste the same as the US version?



In my experience, no. A 1/4 w/ cheese is very different is Germany compared to the US. The cheese was different as was the bun.


----------



## Alloy Addict (Mar 13, 2006)

About 20 years ago I stopped at a McDonalds for breakfast while travelling through Ontario. Everything was the same, except the sausage which was very pale and tasted like it was seasoned differently.

The only time I regularly eat at McDonalds is if I'm driving long distance on the interstate. Or if my wife and I are doing something with the nieces. We spent 20 minutes trying to talk the 5 year old into going somewhere else one evening.


----------



## Mr_Light (Mar 13, 2006)

I tried a few McDs in South Korea. The food was exactly the same as in the US, but the drink sizes were one size smaller than in the US. A medium in Korea is a SMALL in the US. They haven't SUPERSIZED drinks, yet!


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 14, 2006)

I had a burger at a McDonalds in Germany a few years ago, and it was definitely different than the ones they make in the US. The bun was also quite different, a heavier texture.

I have heard that some of the Asian outlets make meatless soy-burgers so I'm sure that must taste different.


----------



## Silviron (Mar 14, 2006)

So, Is it true???:
-----------------------------------------
_Vincent: ......And in Paris, you can buy a beer in McDonald's. And you know what they call uh...a Quarter Pounder with Cheese in Paris?

Jules: They don't call it a Quarter Pounder with Cheese?

Vincent: nah man they got the metric system, they wouldn't know what a quarter pounder is.

Jules: Then what do they call it?

Vincent: They call it, uh, Royale with Cheese

Jules: Royale with Cheese?

Vincent: That's right

Jules: What do they call a Big Mac?

Vincent: A Big Mac is a Big Mac, but they call it Le Big Mac
_


----------



## Coop (Mar 14, 2006)

I've eaten at McDs in the Netherlands, UK, Belgium, France, Germany and Austria. But it's pretty much the same everywhere. Except for the local specials like the McKroket here in the Netherlands. Another thing thats quite different from country to country is the sauces. Ketchup is the same everywhere, but the Mayo is very different in Netherlands, belgium france and UK.

But I prefer Burger king over McDs anyway....


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 14, 2006)

now i'm Mchungry and am craving a double QP and nuggets.... 2:45am EST lol


----------



## jhereg (Mar 14, 2006)

Alloy Addict said:


> About 20 years ago I stopped at a McDonalds for breakfast while travelling through Ontario. Everything was the same, except the sausage which was very pale and tasted like it was seasoned differently.
> 
> The only time I regularly eat at McDonalds is if I'm driving long distance on the interstate. Or if my wife and I are doing something with the nieces. We spent 20 minutes trying to talk the 5 year old into going somewhere else one evening.



Even in the US McD's has (or at least had 10+ years ago) northern & southern sausage. You are supposed to order the proper product for your area of the country.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 14, 2006)

filet fish is very good


----------



## GunCulture (Mar 14, 2006)

I find McD different from town to town, never mind greater distance.
Much prefer BK as well!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 14, 2006)

The McDonalds I went to in Hawaii had Spam and Egg breakfasts. Delicious!!

Geoff


----------



## mykall (Mar 14, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> P.S.: BUT ... I was shocked that you do not have the "McRib" in USA ... my favourite!



Someone may have already mentioned this but we've had McRib on and off (mostly off) since about 1981 IIRC. I didn't think it was anything special.


What am I doing here in the cafe posting about Micky-D?? I must be off today....I AM OFF TODAY... and it's raining :thumbsdow . 

Time to get some chores done .

MB


----------



## ViReN (Mar 14, 2006)

I have not tested McD's in US.. but taste in India & Oman are way diffffferent (I like the taste here in Oman)... and so is Quantity... In Oman you get Good Quantity.... (for same item) as compared.... 

KFC is good too  better in Quantity & Taste as compared with McD

-ViReN


----------



## Alloy Addict (Mar 14, 2006)

jhereg said:


> Even in the US McD's has (or at least had 10+ years ago) northern & southern sausage. You are supposed to order the proper product for your area of the country.



That doesn't surprise me, but I never noticed any difference until I crossed the border.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 14, 2006)

I went to a McDonalds in Adana, Turkey and looked at the menu...

They had this thing called a "McTurko (McTurco?) It was a half of pita bread stuffed with two breaded chicken patties, lettuce, tomatos and various other things. It tasted well... tasted like crap! 
Went back a couple of months later and ordered a burger (hold the freakin' mayo!) Not bad, pretty much tasted the same... Do they have McRib? Heck no! Not sure if they have breakfast sandwiches... no sausage, no bacon...that sort of thing. 
I strongly prefer chicken donner kebabs and all sorts of Turkish food over McD's...


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 14, 2006)

In Canada, not sure if they still do or not, they used to give you the option of vinegar with your frenchfries, I love that I wish they would do that here in the states. Now I have to cross the BWB and see if they still do, lol, and if so buy them cause now I am craving vinegar fries.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 14, 2006)

Of these fast food high cholesterol burger mills, I like besides McDonald's:

Carl's Jr. (Hardy's or Hardee's?)
In & Out Burger
WataBurger
Sonic

I can say that the McDonald's that I tried in a particular part of Oakland (CA) sure does not taste like the others I've been to. Must have been just during that "hour" of service.

It was the first time I've seen these "bullet-resistant" (NOT "bullet-proof" because that's Hollywood for you) glass and all heavy steel with slide drawers at the fast food places. Thought to myself, how interesting. . .


----------



## HighLight (Mar 14, 2006)

It all taste like chicken to me.


----------



## HighLight (Mar 14, 2006)

Lee1959 said:


> In Canada, not sure if they still do or not, they used to give you the option of vinegar with your frenchfries, I love that I wish they would do that here in the states. Now I have to cross the BWB and see if they still do, lol, and if so buy them cause now I am craving vinegar fries.



Yes venegar is still popular in Canada. When I was in Vegas I asked the waitress out of habit, for some vinegar and she looked at me like I had two heads. So I asked her for some oil and vinegar for my salad and when she returned with separate oil and vinegar bottles I just used the vinegar on my fries. (this was at a restaurant not Mcdonalds).


----------



## bruddamoke (Mar 14, 2006)

Been to Thailand and Philippines, burgers do taste different there. Fresh veggies hard to work with and unpopular, since you gotta rinse them in water (a big no-no for travelers). Tomatoes tend to be unripe and solid, most likely to cut down on prep losses. Haven't tried Japan lately, but since most US beef had been banned, franchises must be getting local or asian sourced beef. 

Also, portions are smaller than we are used to here in the states. Sizing is more likely due to combination of smaller portions/more meals (most thais eat 5-6 times a day vs our 3) or cost. 

On a side note, in Hawaii we also have Taro Pies, basically a fried apple pie with taro filling. Somebody also mentioned our use of Spam, we also have portugese sausage.


----------



## Delvance (Mar 14, 2006)

Hrmm...

I've had BurgerKing in hong kong (i seem to recall anyways) and it was tastier over there than in Australia Sydney! I think it was different because of how it was made, not necesarily the ingredient itself. Fast food at where i live is horrible, during lunctimes...massive lines would form, causing workers to not give a stuff and just slap together something...wrap it and call it done. Seems in HK they pay alot more attention to making it...of course they didn't have massive lines waiting though. Had KFC in China, and that was different too...wasn't better or worse, but the taste was definitely different. I remember concluding i liked the attention of China's KFC more but Australia's actual ingredients in KFC more hrmm...


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 14, 2006)

Silviron said:


> So, Is it true???:
> -----------------------------------------
> _Vincent: ......And in Paris, you can buy a beer in McDonald's. And you know what they call uh...a Quarter Pounder with Cheese in Paris?
> 
> ...




Now that's a tasty burger! 

I don't have much to add, only that I can hardly eat fast food any more. Years ago I used to regularly (monthly usually) have a Big Mac or similar burger. Then I went probably a couple years without eating one, only good burgers from either small resturants or my backyard. Then last year two weeks in a row I went to McDonald's and Wendy's. After each one I felt like puking. I don't know what they put in them but I can't handle it. Only real burgers from now on.


----------



## Alloy Addict (Mar 15, 2006)

In response to a few different threads...

I love malt vinegar on fries. My wife would eat fries with vinegar every time if it was available more. 

I like Burger King a lot too, but the closest one to our house is attached to a BP station and the food is either really great or awful with no in between! It's worse than the Luxeon lottery to go in there.

CHC mentioned In & Out Burger. I'm still kicking myself for not going to one when we were in CA a few years ago. My wife wasn't eating red meat at the time so I was out voted.:ironic: I was especially sorry I didn't go after I read that they will make a burger any way you want it.

The best is White Castle! People love the Castle or hate it, but I've been eating sliders since I was a kid. I try not to eat any of this stuff too often, but every so often I will get a serious jones for some sliders and onion rings. I don't think they have WC in other countries though.


----------



## flashgreenie (Mar 15, 2006)

don't care much for McD anymore since there are better burgers to be had out there.
There used to be White Castle in Malaysia...


----------

